# 8 dpo could it possibily be implantation cramping or period cramp?



## s85

my period isnt due till 7 days time. started cramping 8 dpo (sunday 17th may) bedded around after 9pm on ovulation day (sunday 10th may) felt ovulation -(started around 7pm) and bedded tuesday 12th may) i find it quite wierd to cramp 8 days before my :witch: is due as i normally get period cramping on day or before. :confused:
do any of you ladies out there had af cramping 1 week before af due or had similar cramping which you found out you were pregnant?
i just hope there isnt anything else wrong with me!!
:help:
PLS HELP!!


----------



## lissaloo

i got the same thing at the moment quite horrible it really feels like af is here 8 days early ! maybe i've always had but never really noticed !


----------



## sillymooo88

Also lower abdo pain did a test and came bck negative.... not due till the 20th spet could i be pregenant but too early to test


----------

